
We bring 3D to the web - showwebgl
http://sketchfab.com/browse/faved
======
replicatorblog
For those asking what's special about this - the design of the UI is pretty
top notch. It "feels" great, works well on desktops and tablets, and has a
great selection of content. I wrote it up for Wired if anyone wants more
background: <http://www.wired.com/design/2012/10/sketchfab-embedded-cad/>

~~~
munificent
It's also optimized for retina displays. Those thumbnails look incredible on a
Retina MBP.

------
Eduardo3rd
This is a great site with lots of interesting models, but I'm genuinely
curious about how the Hacker News community is going to help you get into YC
W13. What are you asking us to do? (I really don't mean to be snarky, I'm just
not sure what you want here other than page views)

~~~
seiji
I think the YC app should have a crowdfunded question. "How many people have
you convinced to buy your non-existent product based on a shiny video and peer
hype?"

~~~
Geoff_Sylvain
ahah good one, their product is live apparently

------
cpolis
<https://tinkercad.com> is another one that I have been using lately. It seems
to be focused on editing more, but the community and library are quite good as
well.

I'm always amazed at how well WebGL works - I used to think that 3D intensive
applications would be one thing that would/could not be converted from desktop
app to web app.

~~~
fzzzy
I've been using tinkercad for a few weeks and I absolutely love it. The editor
is amazing.

I'm not really sure I see the point of the original post though, since it is
just a viewer and not an editor. tinkercad's ability to import, edit, and
export stl is extremely compelling.

------
le_vanilla
<http://grabcad.com/>

~~~
gnufied
Am I missing something? Grabcad while great does not have webgl based viewer
like sketchfab. Also, it seems to be sketchfab supports wide number of
formats.

~~~
darien
<http://www.bevelity.com/>

------
bsenftner
I'm a bit confused. Is this a sharing site? Every model on the site can be
viewed on the site, or embedded in another site, or the more technically adept
can simply open up Firebug, see where the assets are on the servers and
download them directly. This seems like a great way for digital artists to
loose control over their creations, because there's no protections for them.
Please illuminate what I'm not seeing here...

~~~
mahesh_rm
In my understanding, they are building a Dropbox/Trello/Deviantart hybrid
specific to 3D Models. In my view they are coming up with an MVP that is
somehow promising on these lines. How money will flow in [i.e., why power
users would pay sketchfab instead of relying on the whole bunch of existing 3D
library services] still looks to me a bit of a cryptical point, but they have
probably yet to focus on this with some serious customer development.

------
phpnode
Awesome site, this one is particularly freaky though:
<https://sketchfab.com/show/9Por2SANpJ7ZjLfnyilD56UxLP8>

(spin the model around until you're looking at the back of his head, watch how
his face always looks like it's looking straight at you, i believe this is a
known psychological effect but some quick googling didn't turn up any results)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORoTCBrCKIQ>

~~~
arctangent
And more details here: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hollow-Face_illusion>

------
kevingadd
Nice UX and some good sample content. I'd put in a warning, though, since when
I clicked through to one of the models it hung Firefox. Probably a WebGL issue
of some kind, but since I've got a high-end machine I wouldn't have expected
that. People could click through to one of your 3D views not realizing that it
might tank their browser and lose unsaved content in other tabs.

------
kazwon
<http://3dfile.io> (powered by teamplatform.com) supports almost all major CAD
formats.

------
mahesh_rm
As an applicant myself to YC W13, and leveraging on a very related problem
[D'oh! :)], I totally vouch for SketchFab. I showed it to most of my friends
working in 3d as soon as it hit HN a while ago, and I always had positive
feedback. I would use it myself if I worked in 3D design!

~~~
showwebgl
thanks!

------
mbrzuzy
Verold I think is another company doing something similar.

~~~
arriu
Here is a link for anyone interested, <http://studio.verold.com/>

------
Unregistered
TeamUp - www.getteamup.com - likewise provides a WebGL preview of 3D assets,
but is also paired to a realtime production renderer. Disclaimer: I work
there.

~~~
Unregistered
We're currently in closed beta, but here's a render of the tie fighter with a
couple of droids from 3Dtin - <http://imgur.com/pHPtI>

------
timanzo
another one is <http://www.solidworks.com/default.htm>

------
jcdavison
is that site built with zurb foundation?

~~~
venus
It does not look like it to me. No .row's, for one.

~~~
jcdavison
yeah, i should have looked at source #lazy

